# Dame Joan Sutherland breaks both legs in fall



## purple99

The Aussie trillster slipped and broke her legs at her home in Switzerland.  Here's wishing the Dame a speedy recovery.


----------



## marval

Poor lady, not a nice thing to happen at all.

I also hope she recovers well and soon.


Margaret


----------



## Guest

This does sadden me, How old is she? She always was one of my favorites in particular her 59 rec of Lucia di Lammermoor, Nello Santi, The mad scene was wonderful.


----------



## marval

Hi Andante

It is very sad about Joan. She is 81 and was still working.


Margaret


----------



## Guest

Really, I didn't know she was that old what a constitution, I think retirement would now be a must.


----------



## Aigen

Oh, the poor lady. A fall at that age cannot be good. I wish her a speedy recovery and NO after effects.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Tenor at my uni did that a while ago, can't remember how he did it but I think it was funny.


----------



## Guest

Yagan Kiely said:


> Tenor at my uni did that a while ago, can't remember how he did it but I think it was funny.


Breaking both your legs is funny,  is that your Aussie sense of humour


----------



## jhar26

marval said:


> Hi Andante
> 
> It is very sad about Joan. She is 81 and was still working.
> 
> Margaret


Joan was still working? You mean as a teacher or something like that?


----------



## marval

As far as I know all she does now is judge in competitions.


Margaret


----------



## jhar26

marval said:


> As far as I know all she does now is judge in competitions.
> 
> Margaret


Thanks for the info.


----------



## marval

Hi jhar26

You're welcome, hopefully she will make a good recovery.


Margaret


----------



## Guest

What an awful thing to happen at her age. I hope she is able to make a full recovery. One of my favourite recordings is a very early recording of Acis and Galatea conducted by Sir Adrian Boult that she made at the beginning of her career. Peter Pears was the tenor.


----------



## purple99

She's a lovely old bird. I hope the Aussies appreciate her - she's a national treasure.


----------



## Guest

purple99 said:


> She's a lovely old bird. I hope the Aussies appreciate her - she's a national treasure.


Couldn't you give us one of your pics of an Aussie Treasure,


----------



## purple99

Andante said:


> Couldn't you give us one of your pics of an Aussie Treasure,


Did you know that when a Kiwi emigrates to Australia the IQ of both countries increases?


----------

